# Mobile Phone / Supermarkets in Netherlands



## Myk~Ams (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am relocating to Amsterdam (currently spending most of my time here already). So expect many posts from me. Needing help and hopefully also imparting advice too!  My trip here today sees me asking where can I find a good deal on a mobile phone? My partner has suggested 'simpel', but they require you to sign up for 2 years which I would like to avoid if possible!

I currently have a UK Pay As You Go Sim, which in the UK gives me unlimited web, unlimited texts and 250 FREE Minutes! All for a snip of €14 per month. I already have a Smartphone, so do not need a new handset!

Any advice on where to get the best deal will be most gratefully received! 

Lastly, any advice on where to do ones 'value for money' grocery shopping here in Amsterdam most gratefully received!  .... AH I find are very expensive compared to Tesco in the UK for example. Dirk Van seems to be where we are doing our shopping now.

Cheers, and looking forward to hearing from you, yes, you ;-)

James


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Simpel should have pay as you go as wel, actually most operators have. The cheapest seems simpel but be aware it's only cheap for calls not for Internet or IDD


----------



## Myk~Ams (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for your response and help 'cschrd2'  .... Yeah I am really looking for a phone deal with web/internet!

Thanks again, James


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

I bought mine at HEMA.


----------

